

FON is Dropping Microsoft, Adopting Ubuntu - mariuz
http://english.martinvarsavsky.net/fon/fon-is-dropping-microsoft-adopting-ubuntu.html

======
Piskvorrr
"Friday, May 4 2007"? It might be interesting to see how they're faring now,
five years later.

